# Programme restauration Imac G3



## axiom (28 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai trouvé ce week end deux iMac G3 dans la rue, intacts.
J'ai cherché a les démarrer: 
Sur l'un, on entend le fameux bruit de démarrage apple puis, plus rien ne se passe. Lorsque je garde les boutons enfoncés situés sur le côté de l'iMac il me met la fenêtre type logo dossier, au centre de l'écran avec tour à tour un point d'interrogation sur le dossier, sans doute un manque de fichier pour pouvoir démarrer.
Le second, lui, démarre jusqu'à l'arrivée sur l'ouverture de session ou il me demande le mot de passe de session que je ne connais pas.

Suis-je obligé de me procurer les programmes de restauration/installation afin de restaurer chacun des macs ou y a t-il un autre moyen de résoudre ces problèmes?
Peut on trouver sur internet les programmes de restauration et d'installation ou faut il que j'achète les cd d'origine?

Par avance merci.
Louis.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Le bol .... 

Bon,  a priori:
le premier a l'air de fonctionner correctement, il lui manque juste un OS.
Le second, une réinstallation de l'OS s'impose (ou une réinitialisation du mot de passe, mais il faut des CD/DVD d'installation pour ça.... au fait, il démarre sous Mac OSX ?)

L'achat de disques d'installation est nécéssaire, pas de disponibilité sur le net. Disques universels noirs, pas gris (pour Mac OSX)
D'ailleurs, il peut y avoir un problème de firmware (sur le premier, au moins). Méfiance, il vaut mieux réinstaller Mac OS9, et vérifier que le firmware est à jour (sous peine de rendre le mac inutilisable)


----------



## axiom (28 Mars 2010)

Salut et merci de ta réponse,
Celui qui allait jusqu'à l'ouverture de session était sous Mac OSX. Cependant l'autre, je ne sais pas.
J'ai réussi à ejecter le cd que contenait celui qui ne se lance pas. Un jeu windows était dans le lecteur cd...
Je vais donc me procurer les cd d'installation afin de restaurer les deux pc.
Les cd d'installation rouge sont compatibles mac g3 non? (ceux a vendre sur ebay)

annonce http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/100432722.htm?ca=1_s


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

axiom a dit:


> Je vais donc me procurer les cd d'installation afin de restaurer *les deux pc*.
> Les cd d'installation rouge sont compatibles mac g3 non? (ceux a vendre sur ebay)
> 
> annonce http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/100432722.htm?ca=1_s



*Les 2 iMacs !!! 

oui, c'est bon, c'est mac OS8, à priori. Mais c'est juste bon pour les redémarrer, parce que c'est totalement obsolète. 
Tu les réinstalle avec ça, vérification du firmware, et ensuite tu installes Mac OSX.


----------



## axiom (28 Mars 2010)

La réinstallation de mac OSX se fait par l'achat d'un cd d'installation mac OSX ou via les mises à jours de logiciels.
Savoir si j'achète ou non les cd d'OS 8 et OSX.
Merci de ta réponse et désolé pour l'abréviation pc


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

axiom a dit:


> La réinstallation de mac OSX se fait par l'achat d'un cd d'installation mac OSX ou via les mises à jours de logiciels.
> Savoir si j'achète ou non les cd d'OS 8 et OSX.


Achat du CD ou DVD d'installation, et mise à jour automatique ensuite
Pour le 2è (celui déjà sous OSX), l'achat de mac OS8 est inutile. Pour l'autre, sans être sûr, il vaut mieux réinstaller mac OS8 ou 9 avant d'installer OSX (problème de firmware évoqué plus haut)



axiom a dit:


> désolé pour l'abréviation pc


Bon, ça ira pour cette fois ... :rateau:

Edit: 
au fait, c'est quel modèle d'iMac ? (lecteur à tiroir, à fente, connectique firewire?)


----------



## axiom (28 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Edit:
> au fait, c'est quel modèle d'iMac ? (lecteur à tiroir, à fente, connectique firewire?)




Celui sous Mac OSX qui démarre est celui a tiroir et celui qui ne démarre pas avec le logo finder et point dinterrogation est un modèle avec le mangeur de disque oui.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Alors donc c'est confirmé: attention au firmware. (il me semble que les 1ers imacs -à tiroir- n'avaient pas ce problème, mais du coup c'est pas important, puisqu'il est déjà sous OSX)


----------



## Invité (29 Mars 2010)

Les iMac "à tiroir" n'ont pas ce problème d'écran si si le firmware n'est pas à jour, et suivant le modèle du slot-loading, MacOs8 ne passera pas.
8.6 pour les premiers iMac slot-loading et MacOs9 ensuite, donc si c'est un modèle été 2000 ou postérieur l'achat d'Os8 ne servira à rien.


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

Invité a dit:


> suivant le modèle du slot-loading, MacOs8 ne passera pas.
> 8.6 pour les premiers iMac slot-loading et MacOs9 ensuite, donc si c'est un modèle été 2000 ou postérieur l'achat d'Os8 ne servira à rien.



Exact (j'ai oublié de consulter MacTracker ).
Du coup, directement *mac OS9* !!


----------



## axiom (29 Mars 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses j'essaie d'acheter tout ça ce soir.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2010)

juste un detail
inutile d'aller en boutique Apple , tu trouveras pas, plus vendus neufs en boutique

c'est uniquement via sites de ventes d'occases ( genre ebay et cie)


----------



## axiom (30 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,
En attendant d'acheter une version "officielle" de Mac os8 j'ai voulu télécharger une version "torrent".
Cependant je n'arrive pas à booter sur le cd, j'ai pourtant gravé tout ça sur un cd et suivi les indications. Je ne sais pas si c'est autorisé de parler de ça sur MacG, en tout cas, j'attends la fin d'une enchère d'ici quelque jours pour acheter un cd officiel.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mars 2010)

En effet, c'est interdit de télécharger Mac OS.


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

axiom a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> En attendant d'acheter une version "officielle" de Mac os8 j'ai voulu télécharger une version "biiiip".
> Cependant je n'arrive pas à booter sur le cd, j'ai pourtant gravé tout ça sur un cd et suivi les indications. Je ne sais pas si c'est autorisé de parler de ça sur MacG, en tout cas, j'attends la fin d'une enchère d'ici quelque jours pour acheter un cd officiel.
> 
> Bonne soirée.



La piraterie c'est pas bô. En plus c'est souvent des archives corrompues, voire pire.
Bon, sinon tu cliques sur ça :* MAC OS9*  et t'as un lien vers une PA de ... MAC OS9 !!


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2010)

l'achat OS*8* n'a aucun interet

par contre un  OSX oui ( cd-dvd  NOIRS uniquement)

( et eventuellement en y ajoutant os9 si on tient absolument à utiliser quelques vielleries en OS9)
c'est surtout utile pour ceux qui utilisaient déjà des macs en OS9
pas vraiment les autres utilisateurs

( d'ailleurs pour divers raisons, sur les dvd d'install des dernieres generations il n'est même plus dedans, exit dehors l'obsolete)


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'achat OS*8* n'a aucun interet
> 
> par contre un  OSX oui ( cd-dvd  NOIRS uniquement)
> 
> ...



 oui, OS9 est obsolète, c'est sur. Mais l'installer avant de mettre OSX c'est le seul moyen de ne pas risquer de flinguer le mac. (firmware)


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> oui, OS9 est obsolète, c'est sur. Mais l'installer avant de mettre OSX c'est le seul moyen de ne pas risquer de flinguer le mac. (firmware)



+1


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2010)

Ne pas confondre les choses entre imac livrés en OS*8* et OS9
Pas les mêmes choses
ni les mêmes firmwares


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mars 2010)

On n'est pas là pour se chamailler, mais pour aider axiom à remettre en route ses 2 imacs:
- le 1er qui est déjà sous OS X était livré d'origine sous OS 8.1 à 8.6 selon le modèle, mais pas de problème pour celui là (ni de firmware, ni d'OS).
- Pour l'autre qui n'a pas d'OS, slot loading donc après 1999, il fonctionne avec OS 8.6 -> OS 9.0.4. Si le firmwre est à jour, il peut mettre directement OS X, mais comme on n'en sait rien, la sagesse recommande d'installer OS9 d'abord, c'est tout. Et vérifier qu'il est à jour de firmware *4.1.9* (<--là).
De toutes façons, tout avait été dit *là*


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2010)

je ne sais pas d'ou tu devines de quels modele d'imac il s'agit ( c'est pas indiqué)
aussi jene serai pas aussi categorique quant aux firmwares ( 4.1.9)

car par exemple ceux livrés en OS8 ont des firmwares updates differents
serie 1.2


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> je ne sais pas d'ou tu devines de quels modele d'imac il s'agit ( c'est pas indiqué)
> aussi jene serai pas aussi categorique quant aux firmwares ( 4.1.9)


C'est indiqué *là*
Et tu sais bien qu'il faut impérativement le firmware 4.1.9 pour installer OS X



pascalformac a dit:


> car par exemple ceux livrés en OS8 ont des firmwares updates differents
> serie 1.2



oui, le 233/266/333 à tiroir ont le firmware 1.2, mais pas grave, celui de Axiom est déjà sous OS X


----------

